
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILL STOP SCREAMING IN ALL CAPS - mayneack
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/science/the-national-weather-service-will-stop-screaming-in-all-caps/
======
Animats
The USMC finally went lower case, when Gen. Robert B. Neller became commandant
on 2015-09-24.[1]

[1]
[http://www.marines.mil/News/Messages/MessagesDisplay/tabid/1...](http://www.marines.mil/News/Messages/MessagesDisplay/tabid/13286/Article/174868/assumption-
of-command.aspx)

